# Who are the three "mystery states"?



## bstone (Dec 30, 2011)

According to the Federal Interagency Committee on EMS's report entitled "2011 National EMS Assessment":


> With 49 states providing data, it was noted that 41 (84%) of the states utilize the National Registry of EMTs for entry-level assessment of EMS professionals. Of the 8 states that do not use the National Registry of EMTs, 3 indicated that they plan to use the National Registry of EMTs in the future.
> http://ems.gov/pdf/2011/National_EMS_Assessment_Final_Draft_12202011.pdf



I wonder who those 3 states are. Any guesses?


----------



## bstone (Dec 30, 2011)

But then the next page says 





> Information was provided by 7 of 8 states currently not using the National Registry of EMTs. It was noted that 4 of the 7 states plan to utilize the National Registry of EMTs for entry-level assessment of EMS professionals in the future. P261 of 550



This is a positive trend. Not because I am in love with the NREMT, but because I feel that a national certification is well overdue.


----------



## bstone (Dec 30, 2011)

Lastly, on p263 there is a typo where they label the National Registry as the "MREMT". Oops!


----------



## mikeward (Jan 1, 2012)

bstone said:


> According to the Federal Interagency Committee on EMS's report entitled "2011 National EMS Assessment":
> I wonder who those 3 states are. Any guesses?



Reading the 2010 National Registry of EMT annual report (available on their website), the following states do not utilize the National Registry to issue EMS Licenses:

Massachusetts

New York

North Carolina

Illinois 

Wyoming

In addition:

Florida uses the National Registry for
Basic certification only.

Alaska, Indiana, Maryland, New Jersey,
New Mexico, Pennsylvania, and Virginia
use the National Registry for Paramedic
certification only.


----------



## stlukescj11 (Jan 2, 2012)

mikeward said:


> Reading the 2010 National Registry of EMT annual report (available on their website), the following states do not utilize the National Registry to issue EMS Licenses:
> 
> Massachusetts
> 
> ...



So does mean being I reside in PA that it would be pointless to get my National? Or does it simply mean it would mean nothing to PA but in other states it does. I prolly answered my own question but why not


----------



## JCyrus (Jan 2, 2012)

stlukescj11 said:


> So does mean being I reside in PA that it would be pointless to get my National? Or does it simply mean it would mean nothing to PA but in other states it does. I prolly answered my own question but why not



Pennsylvania only requires you to take (and pass) the NREMT exam to become certified as a medic.  If you're taking a basic class, you can still opt to take the NREMT-B tests, and it may even be part of your class depending on where you take it from, but you're not required to have NREMT.


----------



## stlukescj11 (Jan 3, 2012)

JCyrus said:


> Pennsylvania only requires you to take (and pass) the NREMT exam to become certified as a medic.  If you're taking a basic class, you can still opt to take the NREMT-B tests, and it may even be part of your class depending on where you take it from, but you're not required to have NREMT.



ok thanks. I just wasnt sure if it would be an advantage for me. I am now a EMT in the state of PA so I guess next is Paramedic


----------



## rmabrey (Jan 3, 2012)

mikeward said:


> Reading the 2010 National Registry of EMT annual report (available on their website), the following states do not utilize the National Registry to issue EMS Licenses:
> 
> Massachusetts
> 
> ...



Indiana acceptance National Registry reciprocity IF you took an Indiana approved curriculum course. The only difference is Indiana test on terrorism. It is truly a hassle to get an Indiana cert that way, complete with quoted codes and crayon pictures. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyn (Jan 3, 2012)

And there was silly me thinking this was just one big old country...what good is a 'National' registry that is NOT national at all!!!   :wacko:


----------



## stlukescj11 (Jan 3, 2012)

Martyn said:


> And there was silly me thinking this was just one big old country...what good is a 'National' registry that is NOT national at all!!!   :wacko:



Maybe cuz its above 50% of the US so we said screw it. lol Its America why else


----------



## Traumjunk (Jan 8, 2012)

I would recommend getting your NREMT, you never know when you may decide to relocate and be like me testing 15 years out of school...LOL


----------



## bstone (Jan 8, 2012)

Traumjunk said:


> I would recommend getting your NREMT, you never know when you may decide to relocate and be like me testing 15 years out of school...LOL



This is pretty much why I advocate for the NREMT. I think the organization itself is majorly flawed, but you can't deny the value of a national certification and having that cert.


----------

